# hampton roads BT



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

Fished the hrbt saturday fm 4:30 am to 1 pm. at the boat dock before we launched I threw my cast net a few times and caught loads of finger mullet , lots of peanut bunker and other little goodies fer bait. as we left the dock (petersons yacht basin) and almost all the way to the tunnel, the baitfish were practically jumpin in to the darn boat, I thought, dam with all these baitfish in the water, how in the hell are we gonna catch any fish? When we go th the tunnel (north island0 under one of the big lights, the water was boiling we started throwing white tail grubs we caught lots of tailor blues and striper, What a rush! after it started to get light it died down, then we went to bottom fishin with the bait and loaded up on some decent croaker and five times we hooked something we never saw! then we started to drift with the bait incoming tide and landed five nice flounder (no keepers but all were close) the wind turned to the N.E. and started to get a little rough so we drug up @ 1pm but all in all not a bad day, but when was a day fishin ever bad???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report, any size to th stripers?


----------



## rocknreel (Jun 1, 2003)

the stripers were all in the 16 to 20 inch range..... nothin to brag about, but lots of fun to fight on light tackle! hopefully I'll fight them again when they grow another 16 to 20"s


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

thanks for report


----------

